# Feather River Canyon?



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Anybody ridden it from Oroville to Quincy (more or less) and back? I`m out of Reno and have been thinking it might be a nice two to three day mini tour. I`ve done a few short tours before, but all without traffic and I`m not sure how it would be around there. I drove it a few months ago to scope it out and it looked reasonable sane, but I know I`ve fooled myself before. So can anybody say firsthand how the traffic, climbing etc are on that stretch of 70? Any related words of wisdom welcome.

EDIT: I also drove 49 from Sierra Valley to NV City on that trip since I was originally looking at some kind of loop, but decided that 49 didn`t look like such a good idea. Can anybody confirm that one while I`m at it?


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

Isn't that part of the Summer Solstice Century?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Same neighborhood, different route. The routing for that century follows some other stuff I`ve wondered about, but it`s longer as well as a lot more climbing- I wouldn`t be able to pull that one off over a weekend.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I've done it....nice ride. What are you interested in? I have the Caltans bicycling guide for that area - distances/profiles.


----------



## jac44 (Feb 11, 2005)

As long as the Loggers aren't running I'd try it


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Great! What I mostly want to know is the sanity level involved due to being a slow target on a relatively narrow road. Caltrans bicycling guide? I didn`t know there was such a critter. And thanks for your replies, guys!


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> ... Caltrans bicycling guide? I didn`t know there was such a critter...


Wow, neither did I. Google search turned up this.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Old thread, but I wanted to pass on my ride report. I ended up with enough time off to ride from Reno to Pulga and back, camping along the way. Great ride!
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=170313


----------

